# Russian bargains?



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm off to st Petersburg for a couple of days very soon, anyone any experience of watch hunting? Is it worth bothering with , I've no idea about prices or brands to hunt down? I'd really like a momentous though.

thank you


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Can't help you with any potential bargains, sorry.

But, do make the effort to visit the Hermitage Museum, a wonderful collection.

The stand out exhibit, for me, is the British goldsmith James Cox 'Peacock Clock' automaton...outstanding!!

Enjoy your trip.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Can't help you with any potential bargains, sorry.
> 
> But, do make the effort to visit the Hermitage Museum, a wonderful collection.
> 
> ...


 We are booked in for there already. We are on a cruise stopping off overnight, one of the trips is a tour when it's closed to the public of the hermitage followed by champs and a classical orchestra. I'm hoping we get the chance to see the Peacock clock now. It's a bit pricey but she's not a bad old girl.

Just looked it it up on google. Good god!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Laughing gravy said:


> I'm off to st Petersburg for a couple of days very soon, anyone any experience of watch hunting? Is it worth bothering with , I've no idea about prices or brands to hunt down? I'd really like a momentous though.
> 
> thank you


 I'd be on the lookout for these,

https://raketa-shop.com/w/en/13-raketa-watches

And see if the factory tour is still in offer for free.

https://raketa-shop.com/en/content/4-about-us

Sounds like a great holiday.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Can't help you with any potential bargains, sorry.
> 
> But, do make the effort to visit the Hermitage Museum, a wonderful collection.
> 
> ...


 is not the gold of Troy there also?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

one here for 19 quid, Russian stuff is as common as muck on the bay for nowt, why bother trailing all the way over there. Might as well nip down argos and get a seiko, anyhow.










https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-VOSTOK-Komandirskie-Commanders-watch-c-1980s-USSR-Soviet-Union/254274716207?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

or this ones a bit weird for 27 quid.










https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GREAT-MENS-VINTAGE-MECHANICAL-HAND-WINDING-USSR-POBIEDA/123718668369?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

they wouldnt have cost anything in £££ back in the day, infact in Romania when i went in the 80's as a kid the locals would give you a few for a tenner of her majesties pounds so they could get in the 'dollar shops' like us and the yanks could.

Probably back in 1983 you are looking at about 3 quids worth of watches new in the above and that would probably transfer into a 9 quid new amphibia in the same year, might now infact...let us know how you go on. If you can do an @Daveyboyz and bring a sack full back through customs, with all the open freedom of movement weve been having you should beable to walk through ok.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

If you can bring me one of these back I'll give you 9 quid, a tenner if the lume didn't drop out.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Interesting, saw this late. Many watch shops I found in Russia were more expensive than online purchase of Russian watches. Dont know if that was because they were looking at the overseas buyer or tax reasons but its probably cheaper and easier to buy online.


----------

